# New Build - Hope its fast - Check it out!



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

||CPU > Intel Core i7-6950X 25M Broadwell-E 10-Core 3.0 GHz LGA 2011-v3 140W|

Motherboard > ASUS X99-DELUXE II LGA 2011-v3 Intel X99 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 USB 3.0 ATX|

RAM > G.SKILL TridentZ Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3333|

SSD > SAMSUNG 850 PRO 2.5" 2TB SATA III 3-D Vertical Internal Solid State Drive|

Power Supply > SeaSonic Snow Silent-1050 1050W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified Full Modular|

Graphics Card > PNY GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition 8GB GDDR5X PCI Express 3.0|

After Market Cpu Fan > Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 140mm and 120mm SSO CPU Cooler|

Disk Drive > Pioneer Black 16X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 5X DVD-RAM 12X BD-ROM 4MB Cache SATA Blu-ray Burner BDR-2209|

Audio > Creative X7 5.1 Channels 24-bit Sound Blaster|

Thermal Compound > Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver Thermal Compound AS5-12G - OEM|

Case > CM Storm Stryker - White Full Tower Gaming Computer Case with Handle and External 2.5" Drive Dock|

OS > Microsoft Windows 10 Pro - Full Version (32 & 64-bit) / USB Flash Drive||

--
Anyone like this build?


----------



## TomPG (Nov 20, 2015)

*Well you certainly take the cake for the most expensive build here. :thumb:

My first qualm is the 6950X. I'm sure you have your reasons for a 10-core processor, but if you don't have a good reason - it really would be a waste of an awful lot of money. 

I'm guessing that as you've specified a particular thermal compound; you're fond of that one, so I won't question it.

If you're going to spend that much money on a PC with a GTX1080;

Why not Titan?
If 1080, why not a ASUS STRIX or EVGA SC? The OC suites are far superior, they look better and EVGA make their own custom HB SLI Bridge..
Did you also not want to split your OS and Programs from your Games? You've only spec'd one storage drive.

Last point; that is a lot of power. Pascal GPUs have really cut down on the power draw, even a 650W can handle a 1080. I'm guessing (lots of guessing) that you're planning on going SLI in the future?

Other than those points; I personally don't like the look of that case, but I don't have any objective reason to not, purely subjective. :smile:*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Unfortunately, it's just a over priced build that will provide you with overkill rather than practicality.

Do you plan on doing any overclocking or hardware tweaks in the BIOS?

The build and components are fine, you're just spending more than you need to. Also the D14 is the old Noctua fan. You should get a D15.


----------



## TomPG (Nov 20, 2015)

*As I've said above, and as Masterchief is saying; if you're not actually going to be using all of this power then it is a monumental waste of money. 

I often laugh when people come out with;* _"my whole PC cost less than [X]"_*, but my whole PC costs less than a 6950X, and it isn't exactly entry-level.

If you're actually going to use all of it, or if you just hate your money, then fine.

Frankly; the only people who should buy Intel Extreme processors are the people who don't need to ask advice about it. I, for example, would never buy one. I don't have the need, nor the desire to do serious BIOS tweaks over and above basic overclocking.* :hide:


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Dev in need said:


> Anyone like this build?


Is there a specific purpose for this build, or do you just want bragging rights about price and speed? :ermm:
There are faster and more efficient Processors, that have less cores, I also question the need for a sound card with a top end Motherboard from Asus and a F.E. GPU.
Personally there are better and cheaper options, depending on the intended use.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Panther063 said:


> Is there a specific purpose for this build, or do you just want bragging rights about price and speed? :ermm:
> There are faster and more efficient Processors, that have less cores, I also question the need for a sound card with a top end Motherboard from Asus and a F.E. GPU.
> Personally there are better and cheaper options, depending on the intended use.


Its going to be used for.

1. Gaming
2. Gaming Servers 
3. Video editing
4. Audio editing
5. Blu-Ray Encoding
6. Blu-Ray Ripping
7. Programming
8. Media Servers
9. Photo Shop Editing
10. Running Linux and Mac Inside Windows
11. Extreme multi tasking:
I run a lot of programs at once I mean a lot.. 

12. Decompiling, recompiling
13. Fast rendering.


I plan on testing the air cooling for now then using liquid cooling for a major over clock.


----------

